# Walther PPQ 45



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

This may be a good reason for me to finally get a PPQ. I just hope they end up making it with a paddle release like my P99s.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just picked on up and it is impressive to say the least, I also agree about the paddle mag release and hope an M1 model will be produced. But in the mean time the 45 is a great addition to the PPQ line.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

That looks great and the reviews have been very positive. I still may pick up another PPX first, but this just may be the PPQ I end up with.


----------

